# (مساعدة) تاثير الالوان في فن العمارة



## طالبة مهندسة (18 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا زملائي ..................
لدي مشكلة كنت ابحث لها عن مصادر في الانترنت وهي اختيار الالولن المناسبة في التصاميم والتقنيات المختلفة للالوان ارجو المساعدة من من لديه فكرة عن الموضوع كما اني ابحث عن كتب في هندسة العمارة لكن على ان تكون مبسطة(انا لازلت طالبة ) وتغلب عليها الصور لمشاريع متقدمة 
شكرا:63:


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (18 أكتوبر 2006)

عليك نوووور يا طالبة مهندسة .. حتى انا كمان محتاج لنفس الشئ ..
وكمان عاوز بحث عن مبادئ تكوين معماري الناحية الجمالية ... لو متوفر عندك او عند احد افراد المنتدئ .. 

وشكرا


----------



## غريب الدار والوطني (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## architect one (21 يناير 2010)

علاقة البيئة بالتصميم:
البيئة الداخلية والتصميم "التصميم الداخلي"
البيئة الخارجية والتصميم

التصميم الداخلى 
التصميم الداخلي :
يعيش كل منا فى مكان سواء كان مخصص للنوم أو المعيشة أو العمل يريد بالطبع أن يشعر فيه بالراحة والرضى لذلك يحاول تهيئة هذا المكان لأداء وظيفته والغرض منه وقد يقوم البعض منا بوضع تصور واختيار المواد والألوان المستخدمة بنفسه ولكن هناك من يلجأ للمتخصصين فى هذا المجال ممن يملكون الكفاءة والخبرة لعمل التصميمات المطلوبة والإشراف على تنفيذ هذه التصميمات ومن ضمن من يمتلك هذه الكفاءة هو المصمم الداخلي الذي قد لاحظنا انتشاره في الآونة الأخيرة. 

فيما يلى نلقى الضوء على عملية التصميم الداخلى وما يتعلق بها من عناصر ومواد وألوان وتأثيراتها المختلفة كما نتطرق إلى الأسس والمبادىء الأساسية لعملية التصميم الداخلى بشكل مبسط .
..
التصميم الداخلي .. المفهوم
التصميم :
هو عملية التكوين والابتكار أي جمع عناصر من البيئة ووضعها في تكوين معين لإعطاء شئ له, وظيفة أو مدلول والبعض يفرق بين التكوين والتصميم على أن التكوين جزء من عملية التصميم لأن التصميم يتدخل فيه الفكر الإنساني والخبرات الشخصية 
تعريف التصميم الداخلي :
يعرف التصميم الداخلى بأنه عبارة عن دراسة الفراغات والحيزات ووضع الحلول المناسبة للعناصر المكونة لها وتهيئتها لتأدية وظيفتها بكفاءة باستخدام مواد مختلفة واختيار ألوان مناسبة بتكلفة مناسبة
وهناك تعاريف أخرى للتصميم الداخلى نورد أهمها فيما يلى :
• هو فن معالجة وحل الصعوبات التى تواجهنا فى مجال الحركة فى الفراغ بحيث يسهل إستخدام ما يضمه هذا الفراغ من أثاث وتجهيزات فيصبح مريحاً مرضياً يبعث على البهجة والمتعة .
• هو القدرة على تهيئة المكان لتأدية الوظيفة المخصص من أجلها بأقل مجهود ممكن
• هو فن معالجة المكان باستغلال جميع العناصر المتاحة بطريقة تساعد على الشعور بالراحة وتساعد على العمل .

• هو عبارة عن التخطيط والابتكار بناء على معطيات معمارية معينه وإخراج هذا التخطيط لحيز الوجود ثم تنفيذه في كافة الأماكن و الفراغات مهما كانت أغراض استخدامها وطابعها باستخدام المواد المختلفة والألوان المناسبة بالتكلفة المناسبة.

• هناك بعض مصصممين يفضلون حلولاً معينة وألواناً قد تناسب بعض الأماكن ولكنها قد لا تناسب أماكن أخرى حيث تختلف المساحة وتختلف الوظيفة وتختلف طريقة الإستخدام ... لذلك يجب أن يتسم المصمم بسعة الخيال والمرونة والقدرة على التجديد والإبتكار ... كما يجب أن يكون دارساً وملماً بالطرز المختلفة كالطراز الفرعونى والرومانى ... الخ .. بجانب الأساليب الحديثة ( المودرن ) فقد يتطلب الأمر ذلك
ويمكن تعريف التصميم الداخلي إجمالا بأنه فن التعامل مع الفراغات الداخلية لإيجاد الجو المناسب للفراغ وتحقيق الراحة النفسية عن طريق توزيع وتوظيف عناصر التصميم الداخلي والتي تشمل:اللون و الأثاث و الضوء والشكل وغيرها.









مقدمة عن الالوان
تلعب الا لوان دورا كبيرا فب تغيير نظرة الفرد للحياه 0كما انها تعبر عما يدور في شخصيته بحيث يتجاوب معها 0حيث تعتبر الالوان بحد ذاتها من العوامل البيئه المؤ ثره في صحه الانسان 0فهي تؤثر على العواطف والنظره الى الحياه وتوثر ايضا على السعاده النفسيه للفرد والمجتمع بشكل عام 0000

التأثير النفسي للألوان:
علاقة التصميم للبيئة الداخلية بالالوان:
يجب الاهتمام بمسالة التأثير النفسي للألوان وديناميكية الألوان عند وضع الدراسات المعمارية الداخلية والخارجية. إن تأثير الألوان على الإنسان يختلف تبعا لعدد من العوامل أهمها:
عامل السن. عامل الجنس. البيئة المحيطة والعادات والتقاليد. الحالة الصحية للإنسان.

الألوان الحارة Warm colors: الأحمر والبرتقالي.تذكر بالنار والشمس. . تنصح للسطوح المعمارية الداخلية الموجهة نحو الشمال لتعطي إحساسا بالحرارة. 

الألوان الباردة Cool colors : الأزرق والأخضر- مريحة للأعصاب . تنصح للسطوح المعمارية الداخلية الموجهة نحو الجنوب الغربي لتعطي إحساسا بالبرودة. كما تنصح لسطوح الفراغات السكنية المطلة على شوارع مكتظة بالحركة ذات المعدلات العالية للضجيج. قاعات الاجتماعات.......
الأصفر والبرتقالي: يولد إحساسا بالسرور والبهجة 
الألوان الزرقاء والخضراء والرمادية تدفع إلى الرتابة. 



أما التأثيرات النفسية:
اللون الأصفر: مضيء, واضح, ايجابي, حيوي ويتناقض مع اللون الأزرق الهادئ السلبي 
اللون البرتقالي : مشمس, دافئ, حيوي, يتناقض مع الأزرق المخضر الهادئ والبارد.
اللون الأخضر كلون انتقالي بين الأصفر والأزرق يعتبر من الألوان التي تساعد على التخفيف من التوتر . يحتل في الدائرة اللونية موقعا مقابلا للون الأحمر الناري والديناميكي.
اللون البنفسجي يولد إحساسا بالروعة . يحتل موقعا متوسطا بين الأحمر المتأجج والأزرق الهادئ. يتناقض مع الأصفر المخضر الذي يتصف بالحيوية ويبعث على البهجة.
التأثيرات البصرية للألوان:
- تعديل الإحساس بالإضاءة ( الألوان المختلفة المعطاة للسطوح الداخلية للفراغ المعماري ستجعل هذه السطوح تبدو أكثر أو اقل إضاءة).
- تعديل الإحساس بالاتساع أو الضيق للفراغ( تولد الألوان الفاتحة انطباعا بالاتساع والبعد بينما تعطي الألوان القاتمة إحساسا بضيق الفراغ وقرب سطوح الاحاطة المشكلة له. يعتبر اللون الأزرق الفاتح من أكثر الألوان التي تعطي إحساسا بالبعد).
- مراعاة أسس وقواعد المنظور اللوني( الألوان الأقرب إلى النظر تبدو أكثر وضوحا وشدة,بينما الألوان الأبعد عن النظر تبدو أقل وضوحا, وقد يتغير الانطباع المتولد عن ألوانها).
من الطبيعي أن تختلف وتتنوع إلى حد كبير الخيارات الممكنة للتشكيلات والتكوينات اللونية المطبقة في التصميم الداخلي للفراغات أو أي من المجالات الفنية. ينبع ذلك من الطبيعة الفنية والإبداعية للتصميم اللوني. 
تعريف الالوان
اللون هو ذلك التأثير الفيزيولوجي الناتج على شبكية العين …سواء كان ناتجاً عن المادة الصباغية الملونة أو عن الضوء الملون …فهو إحساس إذن وليس له وجود خارج الجهاز العصبي للكائنات الحية …ولكن المصورون والمشتغلون بالصباغة وعمال المطابع يقصدون بكلمة اللون المواد التى يستعملونها لمادة التلوين .
أما علماء الطبيعية فيقصدون بكلمة لون نتيجة تحليل الضوء ( الطيف الشمسي ) أو طول موجة الضوء ، وفى الحقيقة يوجد كل من المادة الملونة أى المادة الصباغية وكذا الشعاع الملون أى الضوء الملون . 
وقد حدد علم الطبيعة اللون بالدلالات الطبيعية الثلاثة الآتية : 

(1) طــول الموجــة : 
إن الإشعاعات التى تؤلف ضوء الشمس مثلاً يمكن أن تشتت بالاستعانة بمنظور ثلاثي إلى ألوان الطيف ( بنفسجي ، أزرق ، أخضر ..) التى تتميز بحسب أطوال أمواجها إذ أن لكل لون طول خاص للموجة ، وبعض الإشعاعات لا تستطيع العين أن تميزها مثل موجات تحت الحمراء وموجات فوق البنفسجية …

(2) النقـــــاء :
أى النسبة بين اللون وبين كمية الأبيض الموجودة .

(3) عامل النصوع : 
أى كمية الضوء المنقولة أو المنعكسة من اللون وبذلك يمكن لعيوننا أن تسجل وتدرك هذه الألوان السبعة (بنفسجي –نيلي –أزرق –أخضر - أصفر –برتقالي –أحمر ) ومشتقاتها ودرجاتها المختلفة .








كيف تستخدم الالوان في التصميم:
الألوان :
الألوان ، هي من أهم الأشياء في التصميم وهي ما يمكن أن تشكل فرقاً بين التصميم الجيد والتصميم السيئ ، وبين التصميم الجميل والتصميم القبيح . وبدون الاستعمال الجيد للألوان ، تصميمك لن يؤثر عليك كما كنت تتوقع . 


الألوان الدافئة والألوان الباردة :
في العادة الألوان الدافئة والباردة صعبة الفهم ، لذا فاتبع هذا الدليل لكي لا تصادفك أي مشكلة مستقبلاً . 


الألوان الدافئة :
الألوان مثل الاحمر، البرتقالي، الاصفر تعتبر من الألوان الدافئة . وبالتحديد ، ممكن ان نقول بأن الألوان الدافئة هي الألوان التي نراها عادةً في النار .
الألوان الدافئة تستعمل عادةً لإظهار الإبتهاج . الشعارات والصور التي تستعمل العديد من الألوان الدافئة تستعمل لتوصيل الغضب ، الكره ، الحقد . 


الألوان الباردة:
الألوان مثل الاخضر، الازرق، البنفسجي تعتبر من الالوان الباردة . وبالتحديد ، ممكن ان نقول بأن الألوان الباردة هي الألوان التي نراها عادةً في الطبيعة (الماء ، النباتات ، الخ) .
الألوان الباردة تستعمل عادةً لإظهار الهدوء ، النشاطات الهادئة . تستعمل المستشفيات اللون الازرق المخضر ، مدموجان مع بعضهما البعض على الجدران ، وذلك لإبقاء المرضى بأعلى درجة من الهدوء . 


الألوان الرئيسية :
ماهي الألوان الرئيسية ؟ في الحقيقة إنها ثلاثة الوان والتي ممكن ان تستعمل لصنع كل الألوان الأخرى التي عرفها الإنسان . الاحمر و الازرق والاصفر ، هي الالوان الرئيسية . عندما يمزج الاحمربـ الاصفر ، تحصل على البرتقالي . وعندما يمزج الازرق بالـالاصفر ، تحصل على الاخضر . وعندما يمزج الاحمر بالـ الازرق ، تحصل على البنفسجي .
تستعمل الألوان الرئيسية بكثرة في مطاعم الوجبات السريعة . معظم شعارات مطاعم الوجبات السريعة تستعمل الازرق ، الاحمر ، الاصفر لإقناع الزبون بسرعتهم .كما انهم يجملون مداخل مطاعمهم بالألوان الأساسية لكي يمنعوا الزوار من البقاء . يريدون الزائر أن يأتي ويطلب الطعام ، ويأكله بسرعة ، ثم بذهب . 


الألوان الفرعية :
ماهي الألوان الفرعية ؟ الألوان الفرعية هي الألوان التي تحصل عليها عندما يتم دمج لونين من الألوان الأساسية بقيّم متساوية . البرتقالي ، و الاخضر ، و البنفسجي تعتبر من الألوان الفرعية . 


الألوان المتقابلة :
ماهي الألوان المتقابلة ؟ في الحقيقة ، إنهم ببساطة الألوان الموجودة على الطرف الآخر من عجلة الألوان (انظر لعجلة الألوان في الاعلى). كما تلاحظ في عجلة الإطارات بالأعلى ، وبتطبيق قاعدة الألوان المتقابلة ، فإن الازرق متناسق مع البرتقالي ، الاحمرو متنساق مع الاخضر ، و الاصفر متناسق مع البنفسجي . 


الألوان النصفية:
الألوان النصفية ماهي إلا الألوان الموجودة بين لونين في عجلة الألوان . الألوان مثل البرتقالي المحمر و الاصفر المخضر تعتبر من الألوان النصفية . 


إذن ماهو الإختيار المناسب؟
إذا كنت تحاول أن تختار لون معين لكي يتناسب مع لون اخر ، فالأمر بسيط جداً ، إليك هذه القاعدة البسيطة : كل لون يتناسق مع مجموعته . تتناسق الألوان الدافئة مع الألوان الدافئة الاخرى ، وتتناسق الألوان الباردة مع الألوان الباردة الاخرى . كما يمكنك وبكل بساطة ، اختيار اي لون من عجلة الألوان ، ثم استعمل اللون الموجود بجانبه ، سوف تلاحظ أنهمالتأثير النفسي للألوان
تناسق الالوان في التصميم:
معرفة مدى تأثير الألوان على النفس أمر مهم بالنسبة للجميع فاللون هو لغة نتأثر بها ونتخاطب بها، قد نجد أشخاصا لا يتأثرون بالألوان، وبالمقابل نجد أناساً لديهم حساسية فائقة تجاه الألوان، يتذوقونها ويتفاعلون معها ويتأثرون بها، يقول الأطباء وعلماء النفس والباحثون في هذا المجال أن كل لون له تردد خاص به، ومن خلال تردده يؤثر على العين، ولذلك عندما نرى لوناً محدداً فإن ترددات هذا اللون تنتقل عبر العين إلى الدماغ وتؤثر على خلايا الدماغ بشكل مختلف عن لون آخر. وتبقى هذه النظرية نسبية و لا توجد حتى الآن دراسات علمية موثقة تؤكدها
يرى الباحثون أن :
اللون الأخضر
يعتبر اللون الأخضر من الألوان الباردة وهو ناتج عن دمج لونين أساسيين هما الأزرق والأصفر، يرمز إلى الخير والشباب والربيع والصحة والبيئة ويذكر العلماء أن اللون الذي يبعث السرور و البهجة وحب الحياة هو اللون الأخضر.

اللون الأخضر هو اللون المُميز في الجنة، و منه تكون ثياب أهل الجنة و ملابسهم، وقد أشار القرآن الكريم الى هذا الأمر في عدد من الآيات القرآنية، ويعتبر اللون القومي للإسلام. ( اكمل قراءة التدوينة )

مشكلة إختيار ألوان تصاميمنا
مسألة إختيار الألوان تتعلق بالذوق الشخصي لكل فرد، لدلك من الصعب ايجاد ألوان تنال إعجاب الجميع . والمشكلة الأكبر التي تواجه المصممين هي ان نفس اللون قد يظهر بشكل مختلف عند عرضه على أجهزة عديدة بسبب إختلاف إعدادات الالوان والسطوع والتباين وباقي الاعدادات في كل جهاز و إختلاف نوع كارت الشاشة و نظام التشغيل و اضاءة الغرفة… الى غير دلك من الظروف التي قدر تؤثر في كيفية ظهور اللون .

علماء النفس يقولون ان اللون يؤثر بنسبة 60% في رفض أو قبول المنتج سواء تعلق الامر بلباس او سيارة … وأنا أرى عند إسقاط هذه المقولة على مجال التصميم أن اللون قد يؤثر بنسبة 99% في قبول التصميم او رفضه.
عند التصميم لاتعتمد على ذوقك الشخصي فقط في إختيار الألوان وحاول تصميم شئ يوافق اكبر شريحة من من تتعامل معهم وتدوينة فن تناسق الألوان قد تفيدك في هذا الصدد وللتغلب على مشكلة إختلاف ظهور نفس اللون عند عرضه على اجهزة مختلفة أنصحك بالتوفر على شاشتين مختلفتين والافضل ان تقوم بربط شاشة عادية بجهاز لابتوب وبالتالي يظهر التصميم الذي تعمل عليه على شاشتين في نفس الوقت مما يقلل إحتمال الحصول على ألوان متباينة ولاتسنى الاهتمام بمصادر الضوء في غرفتك ونوع كارت الشاشة والتوفر على خبرة في تصحيح اعدادت الالوان في جهازك.
فن تناسق الألوان:
فن يحتاجه الجميع سواء المصممين أو غيرهم … اللون هو أول لغة نخاطب بها المحيطين بنا وهو من الامور الأساسية التي نحتاجها في حياتنا ، والألوان لها أثر جليٌ في النفس فكثيراً ما يرتاح الإنسان للونِ معين دون الآخر، اللون لوحده يمكن ان يشكل فرقا في التصميم بمعنى ان التصميم الواحد يمكن ان ينال اعجابك اذا تم تقديمه بألوان متناسقة ويمكن ان لاتعيره اهتماما اذا فشل المصمم في التوفيق بين الألوان وقس على دلك .

أول صعوبة قد يواجهها المصمم المبتدئ هي مسألة اختيار الألوان في تصميمه وللتغلب على دلك هناك مواقع وبرامج تقدم خدمة اختيار الوان متناسقة وهي تفيد كثيرا وتساعد المصمم في اكتساب خبرة التنسيق بين الألوان …
متناسقين . فالازرق يتناسق تناسق جميل مع الاخضر .

لكل لون خصائص تميزه ، وصفات تؤثر في العديد من عناصر الطبيعة وفي المقام
الأول في نفسية الإنسان ومزاجه . وللألوان جذور تاريخية ورمزية وحتى سحرية
يختلف أحدها عن الأخر وفقاً لحضارة كل بلد وثقافته وعاداته والتقاليد .
فعلى سبيل المثال ، تُعد القطط السوداء فأل خير ي معظم الدول الأوربية ، بينما
توحي في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية بالحظ السيئ وسوء الطالع ، وفي بعض
الدول الأسيوية يمثل اللون الأحمر الخصوبة ، وهو لون فساتين العرس في الهند .
أما في أوروبا فالأخضر هو الذي يجسد لون الخصوبة والوفرة ، وكان الأمر كذلك
لدى المصريين القدماء .
اقتراحات Feng Shui وفي هذا السياق بالذات ، تقدم فلسفة الفنغ شوي
ومعلومات حول الألوان وآثارها على مزاج الإنسان وطباعه وحياته بكامل جوانبها
بشكل عام.
اللون الأزرق الهادئ:
الأزرق : هو لون التناغم والسلام والتفاني والإخلاص . تدرجاته متنوعة وعديدة ،
منها ما يرتبط بغرابة الطراز ومنها بالملكية والثراء ومنها بالبساطة الفائقة . إلا
أنه لون هادئ إجمالاً وتضفي تدرجاتها الباهتة والفاتحة سعة إلى مساحة المنزل
وبعداً وآفاقاً رحبة إلى التفكير .

لا يتمتع الأزرق بجلاء انعاكسي كبير ( مقدار نسبي لإشراق اللون ) . ، لذا فهو
يبدد أشعة الشمس ، ويخفف من وهجها في أي غرفة ، فيترك لمسة منعشة تبعث
الهدوء في النفوس وصفاء في الفكر ، غير أنه قد يبعث البرودة والفتور في الجو .
يحبذ استعمال الألوان الزرقاء الفاتحة في الغرف الصغيرة ، على أن تضاف إليها
ألوان دافئة كالأصفر أو الأحمر أو البرتقالي لا سيما في الغرف الباردة المواجهة
للشمال.
تشجع الفنغ شوي على استعمال اللون الأزرق في تصاميم المنزل أو الغرفة للحد
من التوتر والقلق وارتفاع ضغط الدم والتخلص من التشنج والأرق.
البنفسجي والأرجواني الملكيان :
يرمز هذان اللونان إلى الملكية ( أرجواني ملكي ) ، ورفاه العيش ، كما يرمزان
إلى الحساسية ، حسن الذوق ، الفنون ، الموسيقى والفلسفة .
الأرجواني لون جليل يرتبط بالنضوج وتقدم السن وهو لون فيكتوري ، يرمز أيضاً
إلى الحداد ، قد تكون تدرجات الأرجواني قوية جداً لا سيما الأرجواني الضارب إلى
الحمرة ، لذا ، ينصح بانتقائها بعناية ومزجها مع ألوان هادئة ، أما الجلاء الفاتح
فهما مناسبان جداً لألوان الحمام إذ Lilac والليلكي Mauve منه كالخبازي
يضفيان عليه جواً هادئاً ومريحاً.
الأحمر الحار العاشق :
هو من أكثر الألوان حرارة ودفئاً ، فهو مرتبط بالحيوية والنشاط والمغامرة .
ويرمز كذلك إلى الخطر ، ولهذه الغاية يستخدم في أضواء سيارات الإسعاف
وإشارات المرور ، ويحبذ استخدامه بشكل خاص في الغرف الباردة ، من جهة
أخرى ، يتميز الجلاء القوي للأحمر بآثار محفزة ومنبهة وبالتالي ينصح باستعماله
باعتدال وعدم الإكثار منه . فبالرغم من إضفائة جواً من الحميمة والراحة على أي
غرفة ، إلا أنه يبعث على الإحساس بالضيق أو صغر المساحة ورهاب الاحتجاز
على الذات .
والأحمر يزيد القابلية على الطعام ويفتح الشهية ، فمن منا لا يسيل لعابة عند رؤية
حبات الفراولة أو الكرز الحمراء تدعوه إلى التهامها ؟.
إشارة إلى أن العديد من المطاعم تعتمد اللون الأحمر في تصاميمها كي يقبل الزبائن
على الأكل والتلذذ به . فاختيار الأحمر لغرف الطعام دلالة إلى رحابة صدر رب
المنزل وكرمه وحسن ضيافته ، شرط ألا يكون هذا اللون طاغياً بثقل على الغرفة .
ويفضل مزجه مع الأبيض كي يصبح أكثر هدوءاً وأقل حدة . لقد درجت العادة على
ربط اللون الزهري ( وهو إحدى درجات الأحمر ) بالحب والرومانسية ، غير أن
هذه العادة تبطل شيئاً فشيئاً إذ أصبحت الألوان أكثر غموضاً وإتقاناً واختلاطاً مما
يضفي سحراً وروعة على كل شيء تُطلى به.
البرتقالي المتعدد الرموز :
يجمع البرتقالي بين الطاقة الجسدية للون الأحمر والطاقة الفكرية للأصفر . في
المينولوجيا والأساطير الإغريقية اقترن هذا اللون بزوس كبير الآلهة عند
اليونانيين القدامى .
في آسيا الشرقية ، يرتدي الرهبان البوذيون لون الزعفران ( الأصفر البرتقالي )
ليرمزوا إلى تواضعهم وخشوعهم . أما في اليابان فيرمز البرتقالي إلى الحب
والسعادة .
يمكن استخدام اللون البرتقالي في تصميم المنزل على غرار اللون الأحمر ، فهو
يخلق جواً حيوياً إذا استعمل في أقوى تدرجاته أو عندما يستعمل مع ألوان
متناقضة كالأسود والأبيض أو مكمله اللون الأزرق .
ينصح باستعمال هذا المزيج من الألوان في غرف نوم الأطفال ، وفي المداخل
لاستقبال الضيوف بحفاوة ، علماً أن ممارسي الفنغ شوي لا ينصحون بخلط هذه
الألوان معاً .
في المقابل تمنح الألوان البرتقالية الفاتحة كاللون المشمشي أو الدراقي أثراً رحباً
ودفئاً ، ويمكن استعمالها بطريقة مماثلة للون الزهري . وبالنسبة للألوان البرتقالية
الغامقة كاللون الأسمر والكستنائي فهي ألوان تزيينية تصلح لعدة استعمالات
تتناسب مع عدة تصاميم ، وحين تستخدم كألوان رئيسة مع الأبيض أو السكري ،
تخلق جواً دافئاً ومريحاً للغاية.
الأصفر البيهج والمرضي!
الأصفر لون يبعث السعادة ويرفع المعنويات وهو مرادف لفصل الصيف ، الشمس
والضياء . فلون الزهور الصفراء ينعش الروح بعد شهور الشتاء القاسية والباردة
. فالأصفر الذهبي علامة الازدهار وحصاد ثمار جهد طويل ومضنٍ . والأصفر يرمز
إلى الطاقة الخلاقة ، الفكر ، الذكاء ، القوة والثراء . أما الناحية السلبية لهذا اللون
فتتمثل بارتباطه بالمرض كمرض اليرقان وعَلم الحجر الصحي الأصفر .
كل تدرجات الأصفر تقريباً تُضفي النور إلى أكثر الغرف ظلمة ووحشة وبرودة .
ولكن الأصفر الفاتح جداً محّفز قوي على النشاط والانفعال ، لذا يفضل استعماله مع
ألوان هادئة في الغرف الضيقة .
في ما يتعلق بتدرجات الأصفر الغامق كلون الخردل واللون الذهبي أو النحاسي ،
فهي ألوان دافئة تضفي جواً راقياً وحميماً ويمكن مزجها مع ألوان أخرى تتناسق
معها .
أما بالنسبة إلى الأصفر الضارب إلى الرمادي أو الأخضر كاللون الزيتوني ، فقد
يبدو غنياً ولماعاً في وضح النهار ولكنه يبهت أو يتحول إلى رمادي غامق في
الليل وتحت الأضواء الاصطناعية ، لذا فهو يتطّلب إنارة خاصة به كي يحافظ على
إشراقه قدر المستطاع.
الأخضر البيئي الطبيعي :
الأخضر هو لون الطبيعة والأمل المتجددين ! وهو مرتبط بعودة الحياة والشباب
وعودة فصل الربيع إلى أحضان الطبيعة بعد ايام البرد أو الجفاف فتتألف زهوراً
ملونة وخضاراً ندية تعيد البهجة إلى النفوس وتحيي الأمل فيها بعد موسم الشتاء
القارس . وتعتبر العديد من الحضارات هذا اللون رمزاً للخصوبة والشباب . أما
اليوم فيرمز الأخضر إلى رفض التلوث البيئي والدعوة إلى المحافظة على الطبيعة
وتنميتها والعناية بها عن كثب . والأخضر لون التناغم والتوازن والسلام أيضاً (
يتوسط الألوان الباردة والألوان الدافئة ( فهو ناعم على النظر ويخلق جواً هادئاً
يدعو إلى الاسترخاء والتأمل ز غير أنه حين دمج مع نقيضه الأحمر يتركان معاً
أثراً محفزاً يدل على الحركة والنشاط الزائدين .
إن معظم تدرجات الأخضر باردة ، لذا تتناسب مقارنتها مع ألوان دافئة علماً بأنها
تضفي مساحة أكبر على الغرف الصغيرة وإحساساً بالانتعاش يذكر بالطبيعة
الخضراء ونقاوة الجو ، لا سيما إذا كان المنزل في المدينة.
الأسود والأبيض الرمادي
لا يعتبر الأسود أو الأبيض أو حتى الرمادي ألواناً بكل معنى الكلمة ، ومع ذلك فلكل
منها رموزه الخاصة به . فالأسود يشير إلى تلاشي الأضواء وحلول الظلام وانعدام
الألوان ، وبما أنه لا وجود للحياة من دون أضواء وأنوار يندر وجود الأسود في
الطبيعة .
ويدلّ الأسود في معظم بلدان العالم إلى الحزن والموت والحداد والتوبة ، وهو
مرتبط بالظلام الدامس والسحر والشعوذة والشر . في المقابل يعتبر الأسود لوناً
رائجاً جداً في الموضة الغربية إذ يرتبط بالرقي والنعومة ، فنراه (( سيد الأناقة ))
على منصات عرض الأزياء العالمية ، وبالنسبة إلى الفنغ شوي يعني الأسود
التكّلف والقوة والمال أيضاً .
في معظم الأحيان يقترن الرمادي بالحكمة والتقدم في السن ولكنه يعني الظلال أيضاً
والعتمة الجزئية . ويتناسب اسود والأبيض مع تصاميم المكاتب والمؤسسات
والشركات بفضل ما يتمتعان به من رزانه وتناسق معاً بينما يتناسب الرمادي
الفاتح مع تصاميم غرف الطعام لما له من أثر مسالم وهادئ.
أبيض النظافة والاستسلام
الأبيض هو لون فصل الشتاء والثلوج وآلهة القمر في الأساطير القديمة . فهو [j]
يرمز إلى البراءة والطهارة والصدق ، ويقترن بأعمال الخير والعفة والفرح ، لذا
فهو لون فساتين الأعراس في العديد من المجتمعات من حول العالم ، وقد يعني
الأبيض أيضاً الاستسلام والخضوع لذا نرى العلم الأبيض عند إعلان الهدنة أو
الاستسلام ، أما في ما يخص التصاميم الداخلية للمنزل ، فيرتبط الأبيض بالنظافة
والصحة . ويستعمل للإيحاء بالنظافة والحفاظ عليها في المستشفيات ، المطابخ ،
الحمامات ، المحال التجارية ، عيادة طبيب الأسنان إلخ
الاختیار العملي للألوان

الألوان الشخصية : اختيار الألوان يعتمد على الميول الشخصية ، فهناك ألوان لا
نحبها وأخرى نميل إليها بشكل تلقائي .

ألوان الطبيعة : هناك أيضاً ألوان طبيعة البلد ، وبشكل عام نرى أن الألوان في
البلاد الباردة في شمال أوروبا تميل إلى الداكنة والبادرة كالأزرق الداكن والرمادي
والأخضر الباستيل ، وكلما نزلت إلى أوروبا الجنوبية ازدادت الألوان حيوية
وأصبحت مركزة حتى إذا عبرت البحر المتوسط ووصلت إلى أفريقيا وجدت الألوان
زاهية ومضيئة وكأنها أخذت من ضوء الشمس وضوحاً وأصبحت ترى البرتقالي
والأصفر والأخضر الكاشف والفاقع والأزرق ، وكلما توغلت في أفريقيا رأيت
الألوان وكأنها تشعشع نوراً بالأحمر والبرتقالي والأبيض وحتى لو رأيت الأسود
وجدته يلمع ويشع نوراً .
ألوان تتعلق بالمهن والعمل : هناك ألوان لا نستطيع استعمالها بحكم العادات
المحلية فمثلاً في أوروبا اللون الأخضر لا يستعمل في كل ما يتعلق بالمسارح
والسينما والأوبرا بينما تجد اللون الأحمر يملأ تلك الأماكن .
ألوان تتعلق بالعادات : اللون الأبيض يعبر عن الفرح في أوروبا وهو لباس
الأعراس والأفراح بينما تجده في الصين وبلاد آسيوية يعبر عن الحزن والموت ،
بينما لون الفرح والأعراس هو الأحمر.

الخطوات اللازمة لاختيار الألوان :

1 عادات الشعوب وتقاليدها .
2 المنطقة والبلد.
3 المهنة والعمل.
4 الميول الشخصية .

بعد حذف الألوان التي لا تتناسب مع البلد الذي تعيش فيه والأخذ بعين الاعتبار
العادات والتقاليد للبلد الذي تدرس فيه المشروع تنظر في المهنة أو العمل الذي
يتعلق بالمشروع فإذا كان يتعلق ب:
1 البناء والعقارات : فالأفضل أن تختار اللون الأبيض ليساعد العاملين على
التعبير الشفوي والبلاغة ، واللون الأحمر يساعدهم على حسن الرؤية والمنطق
واللون الزهري لترغيب الزبون بالشراء .

2 الهندسة : الألوان الكاشفة تساعد على الإبداع مثل الأحمر والأخضر ، بينما
الألوان الداكنة تبعد الإبداع ولا تلقي الترحيب .

3 المحاماة : الأحمر يساعد على النجاح أو الأزرق الأخضر على الأمل فإذا كنت
أمام قضية تظن أنها خاسرة فالبس الأخضر ليعطيك الأمل بوجود بارقة نجاح ولا
تلبس الأسود .

4 البنوك : الأزرق والأخضر والبنفسجي تساعد على كسب ثقة الزبائن ، والأحمر
جيد لأنه يتعلق بالثروة ولا تلبس الأبيض .

5 الطباعة : الأفضل أن تختار لوناً واحداً .
6 البورصة : البني الداكن رمز الشهر والثقة ، والأسود والرمادي والأخضر
لتقوية البصيرة لمعرفة الأسهم الأكثر ربحاً .

7 الديكور : استعمل لوناً واحداً أبيض أو أسود حتى لا تؤثر على الألوان التي
تختارها لزبائنك.
8 الط ب والخدمات الصحية: الأبيض يرمز للنظافة والأخضر والأزرق للأمل
والأحمر للكرم والأخلاق والأسود يساعد على الهدوء .

الألوان في العمارة


Architectural color 
أهمية الألوان في العمارة:
يتغير الانطباع المتولد عن الأشكال والسطوح المعمارية الخارجية والداخلية للمبنى جوهريا تحت تأثير الإضاءة والألوان, وقد استخدمت التأثيرات اللونية في العمارة منذ القديم , إلا أن الإضاءة والألوان بدأت تؤدي في العمارة المعاصرة دورا أهم من الدور الذي أدته في عمارة العصور القديمة. 


الإحساس باللون وتمييز الألوان:Sensation of color 
إن التعرف على الألوان وتمييزها يعتمد على خاصة الأجسام والسطوح المتمثلة في انعكاس الأشعة الضوئية عنها, أو امتصاصها أو امتصاص جزء منه وانعكاس الجزء الآخر. إن سطحا ما يبدو بلون معين لان هذا السطح يمتص كافة ألوان الطيف الضوئي ويعكس هذا اللون المعين . ويبدو ابيض اللون إذا عكس كافة ألوان الطيف كما يبدو أسود اللون إذا امتص كلية الضوء الساقط عليه.
تتنبه الخلايا البصرية بالأشعة الضوئية وتحلل الصورة المتشكلة على شبكية العين وتولد في ألياف العصب البصري أربع مجموعات من السيالات البصرية ثلاث منها لونية CHROMATIC والرابعة لا لونية تختص بالأبيض والأسود ACHROMATIC . تنتقل هذه السيالات الأربع من شبكتي العينين إلى المركز البصري في المخ حيث يتم الإحساس بالرؤية والتعرف على الألوان.


خصائص الألوانroperties of colors 

التأثير اللوني HUE ( الصبغة الأصلية): الصفة التي تحدد موقع اللون في الطيف المرئي الذي ينتمي إلى أربعة ألوان وهي الأصفر والأزرق والأحمر والأخضر.
الإشراق اللونيVALUE : يدل على درجة إضاءة اللون, وهي الخاصة التي تجعلنا نميز على سبيل المثال بين الأحمر القاتم والأحمر الفاتح.
درجة التشبع اللوني CHRONA أو Saturation أو درجة تركيز اللون( قوة اللون) وتقل درجة التشبع بإضافة اللون الأبيض.وتبلغ درجة تشبع اللون الصافي 100%.



ا

الأنماط الأساسية للخطط اللونية:

- تشكيلات لونية تقوم على التضاد CONTRAST اللوني: 

Complementary harmony and split complementary harmony

- تكوينات لونية ترتكز على توافق الألوان المتجاورة في color circle أي ANALOGOUS HARMONY 

- تكوينات لونية ترتكز على التوافق الثلاثي للألوان الأساسية في TRIADIC HARMONY 

- تكوينات لونية ترتكز على توافق تدرجات اللون الواحد Monochromatic Harmony 

- تشكيلات لونية تقوم على توافق ألوان مجموعة الأبيض والأسودachromatic Harmony 


العمـــــــــــارة اللونيـــــــــــة :

هى أهم الفنون وأعرقها وأكثرها احتكاكا بالإنسان والعمارة تحوى الحياة الإنســانية بمختلف صورهـــــــــــا
والعمارة هى فن تشكيل الأسطح والكتل بهدف خلق فراغات تحقق انتفاعا ومتعة فنية معينة في إطار نظام طبيعي كوني مطلق , وتخضع العمارة مثلها مثل اى فن للنقد والتقييم من جانب المتخصصين في مجالاتها والدارسين لعلومها ،ومن جانب مستعمليها ومتلقيها من غير المتخصصين وبعد المعايشة والمشاهدة يتم الحكم عليها أو التأثر بها كعمارة مبدعةأو محايدة أو مزعجة, وهنا يجدر بنا أن نسال أنفسنا عــــن الذي يميز العمارة كفن عن مجرد البناء ؟ وما الذي يرفع البناء إلى مستوى الفــــــــن ؟

في اعتقادي إن الذي يميز العمارة ويرفعها إلى مستوى الفن هى تلك المكونات المتراصة مع بعضها البعض والتي تشكل النسق المعماري وبنيته المادية, ابتداء من السطح بمكوناته من ملمس ولون وانتهاء بالشكل بمكوناته من كتلة وفراغ , ومن هنا سيكون حديثنا محاولة للتعرف على البنية المادية للعمل المعماري من خلال أحد عناصر هذه البنية آلا وهو اللون وذلك لما للون من قوة كامنة وقدرة على تغيير ظاهر التكوينات والأشكال ولما له من تأثيرات نفسية على المزاج والسلوك .

فالإبداع الفني هو الأداة المباشرة للوصول إلى عمارة متكاملة , وهو فيما أرى يتحقق في العمارة من خلال التأثير الفسيولوجي والنفسي على المتلقي لروافد الجمال والإبهار والتعبير أكثر من مجرد اهتمام بالوظيفية التي تحققها العمــــــــارة.

هذا وقد أضافت الدراسات التي تبحث في تأثير اللون على الإدراك بعدا جديدا لتفهمنا واستخدامنا للتطبيقات اللونية وامكانتها في العمارة وذلك في كل من الواجهات الخارجية وفراغات المباني الداخلية.

فاللون جزء من حياة الإنسان , وإذا نظرنا للعالم حولنا نجد أننا نعيش في محيط لونى تتغير ألوانه باستمرار. وقد تعلق الإنسان منذ اللحظة الأولى لوجوده بالألوان , واستخدامها لتلوين جسمه وتزينه ونقلها بعد ذلك إلى مصنوعاته وجدران مسكنه ، وأخيرا إلى عمارته , ويؤثر اللون في وظائف الجسم مثلما يؤثر الضوء في العقل والإحساس , ولكل من الضوء واللون تأثير عضوي ونفسي يظهران في بعض الوظائف الحيوية مثل زيادة الشهية وسرعة دقات القلب ومن ثم سرعة الدورة الدموية . وللون تأثير نفسي ينعكس على الاستجابة العضوية فبعض الألوان تثير الإحساس بالبهجة والمرح بينما بعضها يثير الكآبة والحزن .

وقد استخدمت الألوان في العمارة منذ الحضارة الفرعونية في فراغاتها الداخلية وخاصة في الحوائط والأسقف. كما ظهرت المعالجات اللونية في العمارة الإغريقية نتيجة لاستخدام الجرانيت والرخام , أما في العمارة القوطية فإن الزجاج الملون كان له تأثير جوهري على فراغاتها الداخلية , وبالمثل لعب الرخام الملون دورا متميزا في دواخل وخوارج العمارة بمصر وتركيا وغيرهما من البلاد الإسلامية , كما استخدمت الألوان في العمارة الشعبية في العالم كقرى النوبة وقرى وسط وجنوب أفريقيا التي تعتبر التلوين طقسا هاما من طقوس البناء .

وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ظهرت الكثير من التيارات الفنية التي تنادى باستخدام الألوان في البناء وخروج اللون إلى الطرقات العامة ,حيث استهجن معماريوا تلك الفترة العمارة السائدة والتي وصفوها بالملل والكآبة . وقد ظهر هذا الاتجاه واضحا في عمارة ما بعد الحداثة وهو تيار معماري يحمل دعوة للعودة إلى العمـارة التراثيــة في قـــالب جديــد

كما ظهرت حركات لونية أخرى عرفت باسم عمارة الببغاء أو عمارة الطاووس, وهذه يطلق عليها أحيانا اللوحة اللونية أو والتي استخدم فيها المعماريون الألوان الأساسية الأربعة : الأحمر, الأصفر, والأخضر, والأزرق للتأكيد على التشكيل المعماري أو تقوية التتابع الفراغـــــــــي و للتذكير بأهمية اللون في العمل المعماري
إن استخدام اللون في البيئة العمرانية يضيف إليها بعدا جديدا يأتي من كون الألوان ذات تأثيرات نفسية, حيث تعطى إحساسا بالانتماء المكاني للأفراد , وتقلل من الميول التخريبية , وتزيد من الإنتاج وتفاعل الإنسان مع البيئة المحيطة



تؤثر رؤية عين الإنسان للألوان نفسياً بل وصحياً عليه. إن للألوان تأثير سيكولوجي والتي تصنف إلي تأثير مباشر وآخر غير مباشر 

فالتأثيرات المباشرة هي التي تظهر تكويناً عاماً بمظهر المرح أو الحزن أو الخفة أو الثقل كما يمكن أن تشعر ببرودته وسخونته أما التأثيرات غير المباشرة فهي تتغير تبعاً للأشخاص وتبعاً لحكمهم العاطفي أو الموضوعي ومثالاً علي ذلك: فاللون البرتقالي يحدث عاطفياً الحرارة والدفء وموضوعياً يمثل النار وغروب الشمس التي تشع منها التأثيرات السيكولوجية المعبرة عن التأجج والاصطدام المشتعل. أما الأزرق الفاتح فيذكر بالسماء والبحر ويوحي بالهدوء والسكينة، وترتبط بعض الألوان عند الأشخاص بتمثيل أشياء ما لها ذكرى معينة إما سلبية أو إيجابية فنجد أن بعض درجات اللون الأخضر قد تكون ذات تأثير سيئ لدى بعض الأشخاص حيث يؤدى إلي الوهم والقلق والاضطراب في حين أنه يذكر البعض الآخر بالطبيعة النباتية والحياة والخصوبة فيوحي لهم بالراحة والصبر والنمو والأمل 

والإحساس بالبرودة والسخونة تجاه اللون هو إحساس موجود بالفعل إلا أنه يصعب أحياناً الاقتناع بدور اللون بالنسبة للإحساسات العاطفية لأن هذه الإحساسات هي جزء من التكوين المزاجي لكل فرد

وتختلف الألوان في تأثيرها السيكولوجي بالوزن … فالأسطح ذات الألوان الباردة الفاتحة تظهر للعين أخف وزناً وأقل أهمية في حين تظهر الألوان الساخنة أو الفاتحة أكثر ثقلاً. كما يظهر التأثير السيكولوجي للألوان بما تسببه من خداع بصري بالنسبة للمسطحات والأحجام فالألوان الباردة وعلي الأخص الزرقاء تظهر وكأنها تزيد مما يعطي تأثيراً باتساع الحيز، في حين أن الألوان الساخنة تتقدم وتعطي تأثيراً بقصر المسافة بينها وبين الرائي. كما أن استجابة الإنسان للألوان والتي تتمثل في رفضه الألوان القوية عندما يقع نظره عليها تضفي الطابع السيكولوجي عليها حيث تحدث رد فعل غير طبيعي للجسم فمثلا الألوان الحمراء تسرع من نبضات القلب، والخضراء تبعث علي الراحة، أما الحيادية فقد تبعث علي الاكتئاب 

هذا بالنسبة للتأثيرات النفسية، ماذا عن التأثير العضوي؟ يتعدى تأثير اللون في بعض الأحيان من التأثير السيكولوجي إلي التأثير الفيسيولوجى (أي العضوي) يتأثر به عضو أو أعضاء من الجسم. ويمكننا القول بأن هذه التأثيرات العضوية تنتج عن التأثيرات السيكولوجية التي تسبقها. فمثلاً حالات الاضطرابات التي تحدث من اللون الأحمر بالنسبة لبعض الأشخاص والتأثير المنبه للون الأصفر، والتأثير الملطف المسكن الناتج عن اللون الأخضر كذلك التأثير الحسي المعروف للبرتقالي بالنسبة لعملية الهضم حيث يزيد من العصارة المعوية، بلا شك فإن مراجع هذه الألوان هو التأثير الفسيولوجى. ويؤثر اللون من الناحية الفسيولوجية أيضاً علي الجسم بالنسبة للشعوب التي تعيش في بلاد الشمال حيث السماء الرمادية القاتمة، والشعوب التي تعيش حيث السماء الصافية والشمس الساطعة … فالإنسان يبحث عن البحر بمائه الأزرق أو عن الريف الأخضر بتأثيره الباعث علي الإتزان والراحة الجسمانية والفكرية 

وبعكس ذلك فالأجواء الحمراء حتى لمحبي هذا اللون لا تشكل وسطاً مناسباً للهدوء النفسي. وقد أدت دراسة التأثيرات الفيسيولوجية للون علي الكائنات الحية إلي اكتشاف المعالجة بالإشعاعات الملونة للبحث عن إيجاد علاقات بين البيئة والأمراض


----------



## ARCH ABEER (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا كتير على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

بجد موضوعك حلو وكنت محتاجه ليه بس... شكرا علي مجهودك واتنمى لو تعرفي اسم لكتاب مشروح فيه اكتر واكتر تبلغيني وشكرا arcitect one


----------



## العنيد الأول (30 يناير 2010)

يعطيك الغافية


----------



## roro angle (16 يونيو 2012)

يعطيك 1000 عافيه يارب


----------

